# Kontakt crackling audio/dropouts?



## Sforzando (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Kontakt slight crackling audio/dropouts?*



Ed @ Thu Mar 10 said:


> Sforzando @ Thu Mar 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Is your QL enabled?
> ...


The quickload list.
Press the tab that says Quick in the top, then when the list comes up, remove everything from it.


----------



## Ed (Mar 10, 2011)

@Sforzando:

Hmm there's nothing in there.. also appears its just this one project!! Good thing it was just a test. I purged all the other samples and it still messed up. loaded up new project and tried the same patch? Works fine! Loaded up Violas as well.. had a few pops but no drop outs like before and its just becase I had over 2 gigs loaded into Kontakt

I gotta say CS full mics patches are gorgeous, its a very different sound to the stage mic alone. Shame they are SO CPU intensive I'll have to try again when I get VE PRO and try loading them up in a 64 bit enviroment maybe then they will work properly. Not a big fan of the staccs or pizzicato's but the sustains are really good.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 10, 2011)

Reaper is the quickest fix for those days when music can't be performed due to overbloated weakquencers.
Sometimes Less Is More...


----------



## José Herring (Mar 13, 2011)

You never mentioned, what version of Kontakt are you using?


----------



## Polarity (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a similar problem during this last week:
it is doing also with just a single instrument (violins sordino of LASS Lite for example) playing.
After various time consuming "think and try", I have perhaps found the solution now:
playing directly from K4 inside Cubase doesn't do that, so I realized could be the last two releases of VE PRO that introduced this pop/crackle/interruption.
Infact trying the latest one didn't fixed it, while getting back to 4.1.7644 release
seems to have fixed my issue.
Try it yourself if works.


----------



## robh (Apr 27, 2011)

Ed @ Thu Mar 10 said:


> @Sforzando:
> 
> Hmm there's nothing in there.. also appears its just this one project!! Good thing it was just a test. I purged all the other samples and it still messed up. loaded up new project and tried the same patch? Works fine! Loaded up Violas as well.. had a few pops but no drop outs like before and its just becase I had over 2 gigs loaded into Kontakt
> 
> I gotta say CS full mics patches are gorgeous, its a very different sound to the stage mic alone. Shame they are SO CPU intensive I'll have to try again when I get VE PRO and try loading them up in a 64 bit enviroment maybe then they will work properly. Not a big fan of the staccs or pizzicato's but the sustains are really good.


I've had similar sounding glitches in Logic 9. My guess is if you watch the disk meter in Kontakt, you'll see a flicker of red whenever you hear the dropout. What fixed it for me was to "purge all samples" in the Kontakt instance, and then "reload all samples."

Rob


----------



## audiothing (Apr 27, 2011)

I had something similar months ago with the Wifi update on my iMac. Turning off the Wifi solved the problem for me.


----------



## Polarity (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry, after some time I realized that unfortunately my "vepro old release" did not fix the issue. 
It happens occasionally, yesterday probably happened less frequently for some time, then it happened... and inspecting more I realized that's just not within VEPRO,
it does also inside Cubase.
I don't remember doing it months ago.
I'll try to reinstall Kontakt 4 now, but I doubt I'll get a success.

(sorry for the double posting in the other thread, but the matter is the same)


----------

